# Computer taking a long time to do MSE and MalwareBytes quick scans



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

I do a weekly quick scan with Microsoft Security Essentials. Months ago it would do it in about 2 minutes to scan about 72,000 files. A few weeks ago it started taking around 6 minutes to scan around the same number of files. Now it takes over 15 minutes and only scans about 40,000 files. I watched when it was scanning and it looked like it was scanning the same files over and over.

With the MalwareBytes scan, it used to take around 10 minutes to quick scan, now it's about 30 minutes.

What could be going on?


----------



## Mike (Aug 14, 2019)

Debodun, first find out how to clear your "Cache", then
try again.

If that didn't help, try restoring your PC to an earlier date,
one before it started to go slow, you get several choices
when you go through the process, but don't start until you
have plenty of time spare as it will take around an hour.

In windows 10 go to "All Programs", scroll down to "Windows
Administrative Tools", click "Recovery Drive", that will bring a
small window into the center of the screen asking if you want
this app to make changes to your device, say yes and follow
the instructions.

You want to go back about a Month according to when it was
still OK.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12415/windows-10-recovery-options

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 14, 2019)

If your computer works fine I wouldn't worry about the length of the scan time.

How many times have the scans found anything?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

None so far.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 15, 2019)

Same here. I fear the threat of malware and virus is overblown. I don't have any virus detection programs anymore. I can't believe how much faster the unit is now. I'm guessing your Malware takes longer now because it is piling up logs.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 15, 2019)

MalwareBytes Used to be a fairly decent and free program.  Then, about a year ago, they began to pressure people into subscribing for their "premium" service, and the freeware became their lowest priority.  I soon noticed issues with that program, so I deleted it and installed Spybot instead.  If Spybot starts to play games, I'll toss it.  Frankly, I think the best Anti-Virus is Windows Defender, even better than Nortons, etc., so long as a person stays current with the updates.


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

I tried SpyBot a few years ago and after using it once, I got broken image icons for graphic images.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 15, 2019)

debodun said:


> I tried SpyBot a few years ago and after using it once, I got broken image icons for graphic images.



Many of these programs behave differently on different system configurations.  Anyone still using W7 or earlier levels, can expect less than stellar performance from many current programs.  If you want to experiment, you can go to FileHippo.com, and find a number of freeware programs which might work for you.


----------

